# Which caliber for my first gun?



## timrocks311 (Dec 9, 2010)

I know you all get asked these same questions all the time, so I apologize for yet another one. I'm having trouble deciding which caliber (& gun) to go with for my first pistol and I'm just looking for some insight and recommendations.

I'm new to this forum and pistols in general (shot several other guns in the past though). I went down to SC for my cousin's wedding a few months ago and shot pistols for the first time with him and my uncle...a Springfield XD 9mm and a Luger 9mm. I was hooked! Been reading a lot and looking to get my own pistol ever since. 

I'll probably never carry this, so I'm looking for something fun to shoot at the range and for personal protection at home. I've gone to the range twice now. Shot a Glock 19 (too small for my big hands), Glock 17, Sig 226 9mm, Sig 220 .45 and a Springfield 1911 .45 (which i didn't really like the feel of). 

I always thought I should just get a 9mm for my first gun. Suitable for defensive purposes. Cheaper ammo means I can shoot more and not feel the pain from my wallet. Always figured 9mm was like the starter caliber. 

Shooting the .45 though was more fun than the 9mm, and I shot it just as good. So, it's more expensive but more fun and more powerful.

Which caliber would you recommend for a first gun? I haven't shot any other calibers but I'm open for suggestions. 

As far as guns go, I tend to like Glock and Sig. I think I'm leaning toward the Glock for my first gun only because they're cheaper. I really liked both though and they both felt good in my hand. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

In the old days, we usually started out with a .22 revolver as a first handgun. The reasons were good ones. 
1. Safety, reliability and simplicity of the revolver
2. Low recoil/low noise made for learning good basic shooting habits (no flinching either)
3. Really cheap ammo, able to shoot far more rounds for far less than bigger calibers
4. Low maintenance, simple to clean
5. EVERYONE needs at least one .22 handgun for the cheap fun they provide. (My current .22 is a Beretta 21A semi auto.)

My first handgun was a Ruger Bearcat. It was a 6 shot single action "cowboy" style revolver. The sights were minimal, but of course being a kid I loved it anyway. Put hundreds of little .22s through the gun, at first under my Father's watchful eyes, and when he was satisfied i was proficient and safe, I was able to go it alone. i had that gun for many years but eventually sold it for some emergency.
Having said all that, i realize that its 2010 not 1963 anymore. If you want a 9mm semi auto, then by all means that's how you should spend your money. 9mm "range" rounds have very little recoil/muzzle blast and modern pistols usually have good sights. I would suggest you take a safety course which most ranges offer. Semi autos are just a bit tricky to go it alone. Let's just say it is probably easier for a beginner to make a mistake with one than it is with the revolver, and mistakes can of course be fatal. What would you do if you experienced a "double feed" or "stovepipe" or some other malfunction that may take special care to return the gun to a safe condition? These are things you need to know because sooner or later you will probably have a "situation." Anyway, Glock and Sig are excellent guns so grab one and get a little training. The 9mm in full size pistols is a real pussycat. Oh yeah, and I have to put a plug in here for the Beretta 9m. I have had one for years, and will not part with it. i've also owned Glocks, Sigs, and other semis, but the Beretta is a classic and i shoot it more accurately than any pistol i've ever owned. So good luck and happy shooting!
Eli


----------



## timrocks311 (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks for the comments. i take it you'd recommend the 9mm. i would love a .22 also for the fun of it. hopefully i'll have a chance to get one and several others, but, more than the fun of shooting, the #1 reason i'm really even considering a gun is for home protection. we've had some robberies around the area and i've always wanted to take better measures to protect my family. i don't trust a .22 for protection purposes though.

btw, i am considering training courses. i've been looking into ones that the local range/store offers and when i do get a gun, i would like to register for a course.


----------



## mik3gun (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I got my first pistol 2 months ago. I got a M&P9. After testing and renting different guns I choose M&P9. I am practicing IDPA and I like it.

Reading many forums I see this kind of post "what caliber" never end jejejjee.. I have asked the same.and the people who like 45 will defend it, the same with .40 and 9.

For what I have read, the 9mm nowdays are very effective.. in the link bellow you can see the ammo recommend, based on FBI's studies.. There is not big difference between each caliber..

Best Choices for Self Defense Ammo

with some 9mm 124 Gold dot HP 124gr +p or 147gr you are fine, it has 12"+ of penetration, which is very important in self defense after shoot placement..

Hardly 1 shoot of any caliber will stop a Bad guy... only if you shoot to the brain or spine dorsal. So, for what I have read, there is not any SD ammo ONE-shoot stop men..

One very important point is shoot placement, .40 or 45 could have more recoil shoot, but there is people who feel comfortable with this calibers.. that depend of each person..if you can shoot fast with any caliber, and aiming fast after each shoot so you are ok.

I like going to IDPA and drill night, and as far I am still learning I like to shoot every week, and the 9mm at least here in south florida is cheaper than any other caliber. so that is a good point for me..

There are some pistol .40 where you can change the barrel and put a 9 mm barrel or 357 barrrel ... for example the M&P40 allow you to do so. I am not sure if you can with the glock or other brand. that could be a good option for you..

with 9 or 40 you can have more capacity magazine too.

remember be safe, follow the 4 safety rules and take some courses..

If you want to have fun you can try any IDPA or USPSA match. and 9 mm is cheaper for that.

When do you say you are good or shoot both as good, how are you shooting? what do you mean, taking your time to grip, aim and shoot? or you can draw faster, aim and shoot 2 rounds to the body, 1 to the head fast??

I have shoot .40 and it is more difficult to me the follow through because the recoil and muzzle flip... so I shoot .40 more slow than the .9. but It is me, there are is many people who can shoot very fast a .40 or 45. I am new too, so maybe in few time with more practice I can shoot the same way a .40 or 45..

good luck


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - I think you'll like it here.

I would suggest your 1st gun be either a .22 cal for plinking or if you want to carry for personal protection - then a 9mm.

I would encourage you to decide whether you want a striker fired gun or a hammer fired gun.

A SA/DA or a single action only.

Striker fired examples are Glock, S&W M&P, Kahr.

Hammer fired gun example are Sig Sauer, Beretta, Ruger.

I personally like hammer fired guns.

They usually have exposed hammers, safety's, decockers and a second strike ability if you experience a miss fire.

A fantastic reasonably priced , high quality gun is a Sig Sauer P2022 :smt082










They are on sale at Academy Sport & Outdoor for $479 with night sights (when they have them) - they get a new shipment every week and sell out every week.

Good luck on your search.

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I recommend a 9mm. Look at the Stoeger Cougar. Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine). The Cougar is a great gun for the money. They are available in 9mm, .40S&W, and .45ACP.


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

I have no idea how old you are or what amount of money you can devote to your new sport, but as for me, I am in my 60'S. I got into this sport two years ago. I love it, but it is expensive if you choose to go at it the way I have. 
My first gun was a Glock G-32, .357 SIG. I then purchased 9mm and .40 S&W barrels for it. My next gun was a Browning Buck Mark, .22lr, Semi-Auto Pistol. 
I then decided that I needed a rifle. My first long gun was a Ruger 10/22. At this point I owned side arms and a rifle, but I did not have a shotgun. I wanted a home-defense shotgun so I went for a Remington 870 Express with a 28" BBL. I went to my local gun shop and bought an 18" Police barrel with a beaded sight.
I then decided that I wanted to buy Curios and Relics. I obtained a Federal C&R license, FFL03 and a Maryland Collectors Status. This allows me to buy C&R qualified weapons and have it shipped to my home without having to go through a class 1 FFL. I, to date, have Purchased two Mossin Nagant Rifles, Hex Receiver Std Issue and a Sniper with a PU Scope. I have also purchased a CZ-82 pistol, two Chinese SKS's (Not C&R)and a Nagant 1895 Revolver. I also own a Japanese Arisaka, Type 99.
I have since added an O/U Shotgun (I now shoot Sport Clays), and I have gotten the revolver bug. This year I have purchased three Rugers. I own a GP-141, a Security 6 and a Redhawk, .44 Magnum. I also bought a Taurus Judge. I have also added a Glock G-21 (.45 ACP).
Aside from the actual firearms, consider the cost of ammunition, holsters, magazines, gun cases, optics, gun safes and cabinets, Club memberships, publications and other accessories and you are into some BIG money.
For me this is a big deal. I love the sport, I love shooting different weapons in different calibers and I love shooting something I have never shot before.
My suggestion to you is to take it one step at a time. Go to the range with what you have. There will always be people there who will allow you to try their guns. Decide what you want to get out of the sport and go in that direction.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

If 9mm is a starter caliber, then I did it wrong. 
I just bought my first 9mm. Prior to that it was .357, .40S&W, 45acp. 
Since you are constrained by cost issues, I would suggest a CZ 75 with the option of later perhaps purchasing the .22 conversion kit. The CZs are very accurate and reliable. I will admit to being a new & enthusiastic convert. My 75BD is as accurate as any handgun I own and a real joy to shoot. The conversion kit is on my list of things to buy after the holidays.

I've not dealt with EAA, but they have their own version of the CZ 75 and they also have conversion kits. Their street prices seem to start a bit lower.


----------



## timrocks311 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks all for the responses. I think I will start with a 9 mm first. It will be cheaper to shoot and will probably allow me to go to the range more often. I'm 28 btw. Cost isn't a huge deal but I sure would like to save some money if I can. I am willing to spend the money on a good gun, bot just a cheap one. I believe both the Glock and Sig are.good guns. I'm considering the Glock over the Sig because a few hundred dollars saved there can buy a lot of ammo. When I have gone to the range, I've really only shot slow and steady. I think I'll go back and try some faster shooting with a few guns and see how I do. That may change my mind.


----------



## mik3gun (Sep 15, 2010)

I got my first pistol 2 months ago, M&P9.

I rented and shoot some guns before, like glock 17,19, XD,beretta px4, and M&P9... the one I like most was the M&P9... this fit better my hand, I feel less recoil/ less muzzle flip and for me aim naturally...I have 2000rounds with this and 0 problem... the trigger on the XD is pretty good too.. you can shoot these models and then take a decision.. Sig are good guns too, I little more expensive but it is up to each person.I have 28 too. Going to IDPA is good too, at the range you only shoot 1 target and 1 position..in idpa you can draw from unholster, run, get cover, fast reload, shoot while moving and so on...

good luck..


----------



## Sniper6473 (Dec 14, 2010)

timrocks311 said:


> Thanks all for the responses. I think I will start with a 9 mm first. It will be cheaper to shoot and will probably allow me to go to the range more often. I'm 28 btw. Cost isn't a huge deal but I sure would like to save some money if I can. I am willing to spend the money on a good gun, bot just a cheap one. I believe both the Glock and Sig are.good guns. I'm considering the Glock over the Sig because a few hundred dollars saved there can buy a lot of ammo. When I have gone to the range, I've really only shot slow and steady. I think I'll go back and try some faster shooting with a few guns and see how I do. That may change my mind.


Also consider buying your ammo in bulk online, in that case 40 S&W isn't all that more expensive than 9mm and you won't feel the need to upgrade later.
Although i'm a huge HK fan, my local police dept has switched over to the M&P from Glock and several PO friends of mine rave about that pistol, the S&W M&P series is around the same price as Glock. Shoot as many types of pistols as possible, don't let a few hundred dollars sway you, in the long run it's better to save and buy what you really want.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

timrocks311 said:


> Thanks all for the responses. I think I will start with a 9 mm first. It will be cheaper to shoot and will probably allow me to go to the range more often. I'm 28 btw. Cost isn't a huge deal but I sure would like to save some money if I can. I am willing to spend the money on a good gun, bot just a cheap one. I believe both the Glock and Sig are.good guns. I'm considering the Glock over the Sig because a few hundred dollars saved there can buy a lot of ammo. When I have gone to the range, I've really only shot slow and steady. I think I'll go back and try some faster shooting with a few guns and see how I do. That may change my mind.


Glocks tend to be a love it or hate it proposition, I don't own one. Not out of any dislike, I just haven't had the need for another polymer gun. Some people just don't care for the feel or grip angle. If your tastes are running toward polymer frame guns, consider both the XD and XDm series and the S&W M&P series as well. I have an XD40SC as a carry gun, and it's a nice shooter. I don't own a S&W but they have a good rep and they are priced well. They seem like they are always on sale in one place or another as well. For a multipurpose gun that you don't intend to carry, I still prefer a full size metal frame gun. Of course YMMV.


----------

